# dwa holders



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

hello was looking as someone else's thread and their was a link and on that link i saw this ...Map: Does your neighbor keep venomous snakes? -- OrlandoSentinel.com
do you think its a good or bad idea

edit** added a poll


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

I think is fine, so i voted good


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Paranoia, misunderstanding and a lack of education are rife. I think in the UK it would create panic, animosity and a lot of stress for both community and keeper.

I would not want my home address posted on a public site where I could then receive breakins, hate mail, angry visitors, even curious visitors.. it's in my opinion a violation of privacy.

The DWA license ensures that the safety of the public is preserved before the license is granted with secure adequate enclosures and full insurance etc., therefore, there is no real danger to anyone living nearby, and it should not be an issue, I see no duty to inform the public exactly who keeps DWA, they should be happy knowing that the license and inspectors are there to ensure that those who do keep DWA do so safely.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Paranoia, misunderstanding and a lack of education are rife. I think in the UK it would create panic, animosity and a lot of stress for both community and keeper.
> 
> I would not want my home address posted on a public site where I could then receive breakins, hate mail, angry visitors, even curious visitors.. it's in my opinion a violation of privacy.
> 
> The DWA license ensures that the safety of the public is preserved before the license is granted with secure adequate enclosures and full insurance etc., therefore, there is no real danger to anyone living nearby, and it should not be an issue, I see no duty to inform the public exactly who keeps DWA, they should be happy knowing that the license and inspectors are there to ensure that those who do keep DWA do so safely.


: victory: got my vote for bad lol


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

i agree Athravan it would create a violation of privacy although if theres anyone near me with some ill be your friend as my wife loves snakes inc hots but would never keep one i think the main reason apart from the risk of being bitten is the fact that id constantly go on about getting a dwarf caiman as i think they look great and the fact we would have to givwe out bedroom up as a hot and live in the lounge


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*public*

bad bad idea!!!

my neighbours thinks I nuts anyway and if they new what I kept it wouldnt help


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*poll results*

I just looked at the results!!

Who are you folks saying its a good idea and why!!!!!

Come on dont be shy!!!!!


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

I said good, as i see no reason why it is bad.

DWA's are only granted to keepers who can house them and look after them, whilst maintaining the publics saftey, its not like you can walk into a rep shop and 15 mins later walk out with a gaboon viper with no DWA.

no problem as far as im concerned !!


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I said good, as i see no reason why it is bad.
> 
> DWA's are only granted to keepers who can house them and look after them, whilst maintaining the publics saftey, its not like you can walk into a rep shop and 15 mins later walk out with a gaboon viper with no DWA.
> 
> no problem as far as im concerned !!


did you not read Athravan's post she/he?? made some good points why its a bad idea


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I said good, as i see no reason why it is bad.
> 
> DWA's are only granted to keepers who can house them and look after them, whilst maintaining the publics saftey, its not like you can walk into a rep shop and 15 mins later walk out with a gaboon viper with no DWA.
> 
> no problem as far as im concerned !!


The question isn't whether DWA is a good idea, it's whether it's a good idea to publish the home addresses of everyone with a DWA license on the internet......


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Athravan said:


> The question isn't whether DWA is a good idea, it's whether it's a good idea to publish the home addresses of everyone with a DWA license on the internet......


lol i voted good, but i did not read that part lol


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Bad - I agree with everything Athravan has said! Privacy violation, it's no one elses business what I keep!


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

weelad said:


> did you not read Athravan's post she/he?? made some good points why its a bad idea


Yes i agree to some extent but i dont think an invasion of privacy justifies, to my knowledge they are not put on public sites. That was also in America, they do things a little diffrently 

You have to ring the council up and ask if there is anyone in your area that keeps them, and im pretty sure if you didnt want your details about you + your animals released, they would respect it !!


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yes i agree to some extent but i dont think an invasion of privacy justifies, to my knowledge they are not put on public sites. That was also in America, they do things a little diffrently
> 
> You have to ring the council up and ask if there is anyone in your area that keeps them, and im pretty sure if you didnt want your details about you + your animals released, they would respect it !!


what i meant in the question is do you think it would be a good or bad idea too have that " in the link" in the uk


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yes i agree to some extent but i dont think an invasion of privacy justifies, to my knowledge they are not put on public sites. That was also in America, they do things a little diffrently
> 
> You have to ring the council up and ask if there is anyone in your area that keeps them, and im pretty sure if you didnt want your details about you + your animals released, they would respect it !!


due you've missed the entire point of the thread.

the question being asked is: do you think having UK DWA holders details listed ona public website is a good idea or not? To which you've voted "yes" :lol:


I've voted no, and I fail to see how ANYONE on here would be happy with what at the end of the day boils down to *my* personal possessions being lised online along with my full name and address. no thank you. Apart from the moral "invasion of privacy" issues there's the matter of security etc. Why the hell would I want anyone with a PC to be able to find out exactly how much moneys worth of replite there is in my house? Neither do I wish for the street of mainly 50+yr old couples being told that "the bloke in number 45 keeps poisonous snakes" as a young couple we get enough grief off the other denizens of our street simply for having a garden thats scruffier than the average on the street, or one or two bin bags on our drive because we fill our wheelie bin up too quickly.

The DWA is in place to ensure these things are kept as safely as possible that should be the start and finish of it as far as i'm concerned. the public don't need to know about my rather unusual hobby in just the same way as they woudln't need to be told if someone on the street build rockets in their spare time (explosives) or even if someone on the street has 100 firearms in their property. It's no ones business but their own unless THEY choose to make it so.

How anyone could be supportive of such an idea is beyond me.

Person A has been keeping venomous snakes for 15 years without issue, you can damn well be sure there would be issues if he had to publically state to anyone who cared to listen, it would cause serious problems for quite a lot of people i'd have though, right upto potentially putting the keepr and their family at risk from angry members of the public!


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Depending on what it was used for, i would still say yes for educational purposes and to help other keepers.

Obviously with the original keepers conscent !!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Depending on what it was used for, i would still say yes for educational purposes and to help other keepers.
> 
> Obviously with the original keepers conscent !!


You cannot determine what publicly available information will be used for.

I think it's the most stupid idea I have heard in a long time.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Depending on what it was used for, i would still say yes for educational purposes and to help other keepers.
> 
> Obviously with the original keepers conscent !!


 
What on earth could it be used for?

the ONLY purpose it would or indeed could possibly serve is to aleret the general public they live within X miles of a DWA animal.

What other "educational purpose" could a website detailing simply who has a DWAL, where they live and what they keep? I honestly cannot think of any applications. Daft idea.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I would like to see people whos got Venomous etc....
But then again, when i apply for mine, i wouldnt want the world to know about it, it would cause more uproar, than good

I voted Bad..


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Mason said:


> What on earth could it be used for?
> 
> the ONLY purpose it would or indeed could possibly serve is to aleret the general public they live within X miles of a DWA animal.
> 
> What other "educational purpose" could a website detailing simply who has a DWAL, where they live and what they keep? I honestly cannot think of any applications. Daft idea.


Well if i was interested in an animal and someone in my area kept it and had to go through the same application process as i did,and had to set up an enclosure etc i would be interested in how they did it and there personal experiences so it could help me.

Ultimatley it could decide if its the right animal for them !!

Also this is a poll on whether its a good or bad idea not that it is going to happen !!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

bad idea


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

bad idea, i cant think of anything positive that could come of it


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Pressed the wrong button lol oops. but surely its an invasion of privacy? why do people need to know where DWA keepers live. They have the license therefor there should be no reason to worry and therefor no need for a public listing of the addresses of DWA keepers


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

bad, very bad I wouldnt want my neighbors knowing, I know of someone thats neighbors found out, they wrote letters of complaint to the papers and the council and accused him of single handedly pushing the house prices down.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*good -bad etc*

From the poll as it stands there seem to be a good few people who thinks its a good idea, so as I said before come on an have your say as to why you think its a good idea.

I bet no DWA licensed keeps think its a good idea!!!!!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> From the poll as it stands there seem to be a good few people who thinks its a good idea, so as I said before come on an have your say as to why you think its a good idea.
> 
> I bet no DWA licensed keeps think its a good idea!!!!!


amy101, ashrob, Herp_boi, lentaylor, [email protected], mike515, Philcw

All said it's a good idea.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I voted bad idea, for all the reasons that have already been stated......
And anyone who can vote without reading the question properly, should have there right to vote in any British general election taken off them.
No matter how you try and put it [email protected], that was a very poor choice, bet you wish you read the question properly now....


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

i just dont understand what it is to do with anyone else, nobody has to notify if they run porn video production house, what about swingers, again they have privacy, how about budgie keepers think of the noise, pigeon fanciers, bottom line is it isnt anyone elses business,


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

I too think it would be a bad idea. When the licence is granted it is on the understanding that the premises and enclosures in which the animals are kept are "safe" for the general public (i.e. no escapes, inaccessible to others, _etc_.).

Given this is the case, there is no need for the public to know whether or not you have venomous snakes (or spiders, etc.). If you've gone about it the right way the public are already "out of harm's way". A DWA keeper is entitled to privacy as much as anybody else.

The thing is, there are a lot of stupid people out there who get equally stupid ideas... whether it's some radical "crusade" against the keeping of exotics (even more likely with venomous!), wanting the animals for themselves (snakes can be "hot" property! Did you see what I did there?) or just plain dumb malice...


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*your giving me ideas*



leptophis said:


> i just dont understand what it is to do with anyone else, nobody has to notify if they run porn video production house, what about swingers, again they have privacy, how about budgie keepers think of the noise, pigeon fanciers, bottom line is it isnt anyone elses business,


Some good ideas there:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Well my neighbour knows nothingabout snakes and secondly is terrified by them so for my neighbour to be keeping hots would be a really really terrible idea.

Marina


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Very bad idea, why dont we do one on people that have dogs....

Because its an invasion of privacy and pointless. It creates paranoia and fear. Personally i wouldn't want to know if my neighbor kept them.


----------

